# Sticky  AAC Feedback topic



## baggedout81

Bought numerous parts thru them over the last could years not 1 problem.That and they sponsor the AIR topic to help others that were as lost as i was when i first started.


----------



## foey

1st!!!!!


----------



## foey

for the sake of the x2 post.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 3 2010, 11:26 AM~17373844
> *Bought numerous parts thru them over the last could years not 1 problem.That and they sponsor the AIR topic to help others that were as lost as i was when i first started.*


x3 :biggrin: great customer service and great prices  I will buy from them again
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mando1981

I have been buying from Kevin for years. he always takes care of me and answers all the questions i have, and gets me my parts fast. The best customer service and products.
I only buy from AAC. I learned the hard way in the beginning dealing with other companies.


----------



## baggedout81

Hey it got pinned :thumbsup:


----------



## foey




----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 5 2010, 01:10 AM~17394488
> *Hey it got pinned :thumbsup:
> *


good work, :thumbsup: 
I tried with Gary. But never hear back. Is he still around?

thanks to everyone for the kind words and on going support.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@May 5 2010, 12:03 PM~17398667
> *good work,  :thumbsup:
> I tried with Gary. But never hear back. Is he still around?
> 
> thanks to everyone for the kind words and on going support.
> *


Not for sure havent heard much from him since the Cabaret in OT got started.

Oh yeah got them slam stickers the other day.Thanks again kevin


----------



## lowfreeze

got all my parts from there, even internationally to Europe they have good customer support


----------



## Fine59Bel

I was at a car show this weekend, had a buncha mini-trucks. Talked to a couple people about where they buy their air equipment. I dropped the AAC name to everyone i spoke with. They said they would check you guys out. I shoulda brought some of your cards with me. I told them straight up, great prices, fast shipping, great customer service :thumbsup:


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 10 2010, 11:40 AM~17442096
> *I was at a car show this weekend, had a buncha mini-trucks. Talked to a couple people about where they buy their air equipment. I dropped the AAC name to everyone i spoke with. They said they would check you guys out. I shoulda brought some of your cards with me. I told them straight up, great prices, fast shipping, great customer service :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :thumbsup: 

Mini-trucks is an area we dont do to much buisness with.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@May 10 2010, 12:29 PM~17442466
> *Thanks  :thumbsup:
> 
> Mini-trucks is an area we dont do to much buisness with.
> *


mini truckers are cheap :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@May 10 2010, 06:37 PM~17445560
> *mini truckers are cheap :biggrin:
> *


Mini truckers are old :biggrin: 

Welcome James. How have you been?


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@May 13 2010, 10:22 AM~17475667
> *Mini truckers are old  :biggrin:
> 
> Welcome James. How have you been?
> *



lol naw they cheap, or bought a house like me and can't seem to part with my loot to buy stuff for the truck. But i doing good, hows things out in scompton :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Thanks Kevin,got that P-switch in today


----------



## ezurcher

thanks to AAC .i got the easy street air kit with the slam 7's all the way around and it went on great for first time putting bags on a car , you guys where very helpful when i ordered my kit , thanks again


----------



## Simplicity

:thumbsup: 
Looks Great. Glad we could help with your project.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by ezurcher_@Jul 4 2010, 11:15 PM~17961870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to AAC .i got the easy street air kit with the slam 7's all the way around  and it went on great for first time putting bags on a car , you guys where very helpful when i ordered  my kit , thanks again
> *


 looks great


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by ezurcher_@Jul 4 2010, 11:15 PM~17961870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to AAC .i got the easy street air kit with the slam 7's all the way around  and it went on great for first time putting bags on a car , you guys where very helpful when i ordered  my kit , thanks again
> *


DAM YOUR IN STOCKBRIGDE , IM IN MCDONOUGH 
:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## bigjune62

I bought my kit for my '62, 3 years ago and I'm finally getting around to installing it.
I was so impressed with how complete it the kit was, the customer service, the advice that was given, that I told my brother in law and bought a kit for his '01 impala ss. Ihave and do continue to recommend Air Assisted to anyone who asks where to by their air suspension products!


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by bigjune62_@Jan 15 2011, 02:18 AM~19602226
> *I bought my kit for my '62, 3 years ago and I'm finally getting around to installing it.
> I was so impressed with how complete it the kit was, the customer service, the advice that was given, that I told my brother in law and bought a kit for his '01 impala ss. Ihave and do continue to recommend Air Assisted to anyone who asks where to by their air suspension products!
> *


Well, sometime life gets the best of us, glad to hear you got it together. June, if you have any questions let me know. We still here even after the sale!


----------



## Fine59Bel

Kevin hooked it up once again, keep doin your thing bro!


----------



## baggedout81

Thanks Kevin got my 9 wire the other day.Think you forgot to use the take measure :biggrin:


----------



## nlsuelo13

GREAT SERVICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Join the 10% Club

Not a single day goes by where someone dosnt approch me looking for a deal on Air Ride products! Well I got one for you. You need a deal, and we need quality links!
Yep thats it, very simple. You will have to do a little work.

Details:

We will reward you with 2% off your orders for every quality direct link. Upto a maximum of 5 links. Thats right 10% off!
The discounts will run as long as the links are active.
It has to be a buisness, or personal website.
Forum signatures will count if it stays for a minumum 6 months. (Yep, that right we are following you.)
As long as the links are working, so is your discount! (yes we will check.)
Small Print:

Must be a quality link from a related site. i.e Air Supension, Custom Car/truck site, Car Club Sites.
Links must be to http://www.airassisted.com/
You are also allowed to change the "anchor text" to fit your site or as you feel appropriate.
We reserve the right to verify your links before we will give you a web code for your discount level.
Our email is [email protected] subject: The 10% Club.
We reserve the right to change any of the rules as we need.
Approved Sites:

Facebook
Myspace
http://www.hubgarage.com/
Blogs
Geocity Sites
Car Clubs
Cardomain
http://www.myrideisme.com/
Web Forums
Any Car Site
Our Linking Info:

Text Links

http://www.airassisted.com">www.airassisted.com
Everyday low prices on your favorite Air Ride Parts!

****Anchor text in bold****

Banner Links

If your site uses banners or specific size images email us and we can get you the graphics.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Just bought some E.D.C stuff for my 68 projected,and I messed up on my order,and Kevin came throw and waved my fuckup.Thanks for the customer service Kevin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EsePatJ

Man... all I gotta say is that, thanx to AAC I take my Olds from this...










To this...











Nice!!!

And they send me all the stuff from Canada all the way to Puerto Montt, Chile... c´mon... google earth my town :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TxGalaxie64

slam specialties. REs vs. HEs pros and cons? i wanna run cylinders in the back with some RE7s HE7s or XS7s up front but im new to air any help?


----------



## Simplicity

You can't go wrong with Slam product. HE is a crazy bag, no need for XS unless you are trying to hop crazy pressure.


----------



## baggedout81

Simplicity said:


> You can't go wrong with Slam product. HE is a crazy bag, no need for XS unless you are trying to hop crazy pressure.


X2 only diff. is material as far as i know.I got HE's all around


----------



## TxGalaxie64

i want to run 14" cylinders out back and ive heard they run high on psi toping out at like 500psi? im new to air so would i be running the bags up front off the same tank as the cylinders right? the HEs are rated at like 400psi and i dont want to be running close on nothin so i was thinking XS since they are rated at like 600psi. and yes im looking for some crazy hopping.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

TxGalaxie64 said:


> i want to run 14" cylinders out back and ive heard they run high on psi toping out at like 500psi? im new to air so would i be running the bags up front off the same tank as the cylinders right? the HEs are rated at like 400psi and i dont want to be running close on nothin so i was thinking XS since they are rated at like 600psi. and yes im looking for some crazy hopping.


 b.s on the 500 psi. 300 psi is the most I here???????


----------



## TxGalaxie64

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> b.s on the 500 psi. 300 psi is the most I here???????


yea i think that sounds more like it. but typically i would be running the cylinders off the same system as the bags right?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

right


----------



## Purple Haze

AAC is the only place to fullfil your airbag needs. everything on my 63 is from AAC!! Best prices and customer service! Normally dont find those two attributes in the same company!


----------



## Simplicity

Wow, Sean. that's a beautiful car! :fool2: Thanks for the kind words. We try.


----------



## Purple Haze

Simplicity said:


> Wow, Sean. that's a beautiful car! :fool2: Thanks for the kind words. We try.


Anytime big homie! Thanks for all the help and products for my 63! And thank you for the kind words


----------



## Junior LOC

uffin:


----------



## fashionever

Kevin has been buying for years. He always take care of me, and answered all questions that I have, I get my parts quickly. The best customer service and products.
I only buy the AAC. I learned the hard way to start dealing with other companies.


----------



## Simplicity

fashionever said:


> Kevin has been buying for years. He always take care of me, and answered all questions that I have, I get my parts quickly. The best customer service and products.
> I only buy the AAC. I learned the hard way to start dealing with other companies.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Talked with Kevin a few days ago, got my valves yesterday. No.complaints here.


----------



## Simplicity

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Talked with Kevin a few days ago, got my valves yesterday. No.complaints here.


Thanks Tony. If you have any questions just ask! :h5:


----------



## ls168fastback

*ls1 68 impala fastback bagged out and growlin"*

has anybody done a write up on the 65-70 impala bag brackets, they look pretty straight forward but a couple pics would be real nice.... i got mine about a week ago, gonna powdercoat them. and most of the rest of the suspension this weekend, a pic of the front lower bracket installed, and the rear upper bracket installed would be great! i didnt get any with the parts, but they look to be top notch well thought out pieces. thanks guys.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

no one has. I see more 65-70 b bodys getting bagged more and more on here though


----------



## ls168fastback

Ok ill do it when o do mine. But it will also. Include boxing the reAr lower trailing arms And couple of other mods as well. Ive been stackin up a lot of suspension and steering parts for months now. I will get started as soon as the rear triangulated upper trailing arm kit gets here. Last part im waiting on. I found the bag brackets and rear kit on this forum. Thanks aac and empire customs saved me a lot of time makin this stuff


----------



## ls168fastback

Tuckin lugnuts is a hobby of mine


----------



## ls168fastback

Ok so if u guys have even a rough diagram of the front bag bracket install i would be grateful. So far i havent quite figured out which lower bracket goes on which side. And that makes a drastic difference in bag placement. And the upper cup doesnt sit quite right in the spring pocket. I am not here to put anyone on blast just asking for a lil guidance


----------



## ls168fastback

Thanks kevin. Everything works pretty well perfect now


----------



## Simplicity

ls168fastback said:


> Thanks kevin. Everything works pretty well perfect now


Good to hear David. Post up some pics! Lets see how your Impala is coming a long. Love to see a project making progress.


----------



## lo4lyf

need pics of a bagged 1998-2002 towncar.


----------



## Simplicity

lo4lyf said:


> need pics of a bagged 1998-2002 towncar.




















Does that help you?


----------



## lo4lyf

That with your brackets? And re bags? Any pics of the suspension and locked up would be great. Thanks homie.


----------



## Simplicity

lo4lyf said:


> That with your brackets? And re bags? Any pics of the suspension and locked up would be great. Thanks homie.


Yes, our brackets, RE7...... I dont have suspension pictures, But I do have a locked up for you....
http://twitpic.com/box83j

Merry Christmas!


----------



## lo4lyf

Nice! You'll here from me to get brackets sometime early 2013.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Simplicity said:


> Does that help you?


Going to get one like that soon and bag it, as I miss it.


----------



## Simplicity

Yeah Joe, these are really comfortable big bodies. Really nice cars!


----------



## Nicotine

just went in and payed kevin for parts and booked the install date for my 64 impala SS....

it's the most excited i've been about a car in YEARS.

AAC is one of the very very few places i trust. delt with them in the past - hence why i'm a return customer.


----------



## [email protected]

Kevin's are great guy even though he's from CANADA :thumbsup:


----------



## Simplicity

[email protected] said:


> Kevin's are great guy even though he's from CANADA :thumbsup:


Thanks Nate..... How did you like that SNOW!


----------



## [email protected]

Could have done without it


----------



## Nicotine




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

Thanks Kevin, I just recieved my order from RideTech.. Second complete suspension form AAC. I'll send pics of the 62 as soon as I get the kit it in. Gonna handle all sorts of sick..Thanks again Bud..


----------



## Simplicity

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Thanks Kevin, I just recieved my order from RideTech.. Second complete suspension form AAC. I'll send pics of the 62 as soon as I get the kit it in. Gonna handle all sorts of sick..Thanks again Bud..


No problem, cant wait to see it done.


----------

